# xml_data



## newlive (21. Nov 2007)

Hi,
ich hab SOAP Messages die will ich gerne lesen und filtriren können , mit XPath.

ich habe paar literatur schon im Web gefunden, aber meistens werde das mit PHP gemacht, aber ich brauche das mit Java.


danke


----------



## DP (21. Nov 2007)

hast du schon code vorzuweisen?!


----------



## newlive (23. Nov 2007)

Hallo,
mein soap nachricht ist folgendes: 

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<soap-env:Envelope xmlns:soap-env="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/envelope/" xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance">
<soap-env:Body>
<item>
<channel xsi:type="ns1:SPIEGEL ONLINE">
<time xsi:type="xsd:dateTime">Freitag, 23 Novemebr</time>
<link xsi:type="xsd:string">http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1525.html</link>
<title>Wir sind krank durch Konsolen: Nintendo gegen Wii</title>
<was xsi:type="xsd:string">Machtuebergabe in Bayern: Beckstein an Stoiber ab</was>
</channel>
</item>
</soap-env:Body>
</soap-env:Envelope>
```
Java_code:

```
import java.io.*;
import javax.xml.parsers.*; 
import javax.xml.soap.*;
import javax.xml.xpath.*;
import org.w3c.dom.*;
import org.xml.sax.*;
import javax.xml.xpath.*; 
public class XPaExample{
	/** * Creates a new instance of xpath */ 
	public static void main(String[] args) {
	String expression = ("//*");
		InputSource iSource = null; 
	try {
		iSource = new InputSource("test.xml");
			} catch(Exception e) {
		e.printStackTrace(System.out); }
	XPath xpath = XPathFactory.newInstance().newXPath(); 
	try {	
		String output = xpath.evaluate(expression, iSource);
		System.out.println("output1: " + output); 
} catch(XPathExpressionException e) {
		e.printStackTrace(System.out); 
		} catch(Exception e) {
			System.out.println(e.toString()); } } }
```

output wenn ich den String expression = ("//*"); so definiere:

```
Wir sind krank durch Konsolen: Nintendo gegen Wii
Machtuebergabe in Bayern: Beckstein an Stoiber ab
```

ich will aber als output:
erstens:
	
	
	
	





```
time: Freitag, 23 Novemebr
link: [url]http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1525.html[/url]
Wir sind krank durch Konsolen: Nintendo gegen Wii
Machtuebergabe in Bayern: Beckstein an Stoiber ab
```

oder dann dass ich  als output nur ganz genau was ich will bekomme, d.h. nur time alleine oder nur title

danke


----------



## newlive (23. Nov 2007)

kann niemand mich bitte weiter Hilfen, ich habe schon in web Suchmaschinen gesucht und auch in paar Bücher geblättert. aber erfolglos


----------

